# B&S 18hp Problem



## papaschilling (Sep 18, 2013)

2006 briggs 18hp single cylinder els500 motor runs fine at 1/4 throttle but when increased sounds like choke is applied. I changed head gasket, rebuilit carb , new spark plug and adjusted valves about 10 times,changed oil and filter and it still runs the same. Please help?
Thanks,
John


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Check to see that the valves are moving identical amounts.
Many of these are known to have a cam shaft go bad.


----------



## papaschilling (Sep 18, 2013)

II used a caliper and the valves are opening .050 of an inch. I believe you are correct it may be the camshaft. YOU WERE RIGHT IT'S THE CAMSHAFT. ADJUSTED VALVES .002 AND IT MADE A DIFERENCE. THANKS,
jOHN


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..John..Good call Mr. Bill.:thumbsup:


----------

